
Tesla's Smart Summon Performance Doesn't Match Marketing Hype - clouddrover
https://www.consumerreports.org/automotive-technology/teslas-smart-summon-performance-doesnt-match-marketing-hype/
======
ksaj
Although much like other features, the software is continually updated based
on consumer real-world experience.

In theory, it will improve seamlessly over time, as long as people remember to
use the "bug report" command.

I would have expected Consumer Reports to take that into account, and am
disappointed they didn't.

